# Just made me a signature banner :)



## beaner (Dec 10, 2007)

Wanted to test it and let others know I'd be happy to make you a banner if you want one


----------



## snakemansam (Mar 28, 2009)

how you do it can you do me one


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

i want one like yours but for all of mine it would be too big :lol2:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

And me?


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

thats great, i hate photoshoppers  i can never do anything as good as that!


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

wish i could make one like that, really does look good:no1:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Aye!

It does look cool


----------



## beaner (Dec 10, 2007)

LOL!! Blimey! Nice response! 
I'm a web designer, hence the ability to create a graphic!

PM me if you want one, with preferred colours, style, pictures and names and anything else you want on there. I'll do some tomorrow


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

i want one!!


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

lol you'll wish you hadn't of said that now  your going to be inundated with PM's now


----------



## beaner (Dec 10, 2007)

That's cool, I love doing it and have plenty of time on my hands at the moment!


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

you have pm:whistling2:


----------



## snakemansam (Mar 28, 2009)

did u get my pm:2thumb:


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

I can't see no banner


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

im still waiting:lol2: just messin with you:whistling2:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Id love one .


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

she just made me one and its stunning she is a top lady and a good computerist person :lol2: thanks alot:notworthy:


----------



## beaner (Dec 10, 2007)

Andy if you put your banner within a URL to your picture page it'll direct people there when they click on it : )


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

cheers for the banner hun, gonna set it up in a min:2thumb:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

how do you do that???:whistling2: im not very good at understanding them things


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

PM'd you!

I was thinking if a combined Hot / fire side for Cinders Vs Cold / ice theme side for Ashes 

If you really do have the time that is!


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

having a few probs trying to put it in my sig:bash:


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

andy123 said:


> how do you do that???:whistling2: im not very good at understanding them things


[ url=www.yourpictureurlhere.co.uk][ img]http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m83/hannah9000/andy.gif[/img][/url]

remove the first space from [ url] and [ img] so that it's  and [img]


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

thank you so much!! i love it!! :flrt:


----------



## beaner (Dec 10, 2007)

Danny, Save it in your photobucket account. Then use the direct code when adding an image to your signature.


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Taz Devil said:


> [ url=www.yourpictureurlhere.co.uk][ img]http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m83/hannah9000/andy.gif[/img][/url]
> 
> remove the first space from [ url] and [ img] so that it's and [img][/quote]
> and it wont le...ROR:gasp:
> where am i suppose to paste this??


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

does it work now??:whistling2:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

cheers for that will give it a go now: victory:


----------



## beaner (Dec 10, 2007)

Andy, go to *edit signature*, click on the image so that it's highlighted and then click the *little world with a chain link on it (insert hyperlink)* then in the box, put in your web address. Then Save. Done.


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

:Na_Na_Na_Na:thanks just done that now to try it :lol2:


----------



## beaner (Dec 10, 2007)

Works!! Yay!


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the new sig Bean!


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

yipee it works, thanks for explaining:lol2: and a very big thank you for making it :notworthy:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for mine!


----------



## farnell182 (Jan 26, 2009)

looking great might ask you to do me one soon lol


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

have pm'd ya :2thumb:


----------



## keencarper (Nov 3, 2008)

*signature*

tried to do one myself and havent got a scooby doo. gis a helping hand plz ******:blush:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

just got one i love it thanx ******.xxxxxx:no1::2thumb:


----------



## beaner (Dec 10, 2007)

I've got me a glass of wine and some spare time while the other half watches the footy if anyone wants one?


----------



## SWAnimalCouriers (Jul 15, 2008)

****** said:


> I've got me a glass of wine and some spare time while the other half watches the footy if anyone wants one?


PM'd but something a bit different! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## keencarper (Nov 3, 2008)

just to see if mine works:whistling2:


----------



## keencarper (Nov 3, 2008)

:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

if you are board you could do a diff one for me if you like as got alot more animals you could use:lol2::2thumb::whistling2:


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

****** said:


> I've got me a glass of wine and some spare time while the other half watches the footy if anyone wants one?


could you do my one plz,how many pics do you need?

graeme


----------



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

Amyboo said:


> thats great, i hate photoshoppers  i can never do anything as good as that!


what you mean? look at ur sig its wiked i love your signiture


----------



## keencarper (Nov 3, 2008)

What am I doing:devil:


----------



## beaner (Dec 10, 2007)

If you do PM me, please include the pics you want used, the style of banner you want and colours you'd like!


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

if yam that bored you can do me another one hehe: victory::lol2:


----------



## SWAnimalCouriers (Jul 15, 2008)

****** said:


> If you do PM me, please include the pics you want used, the style of banner you want and colours you'd like!


Was the PM I sent to you ok? Need anything else if you can do it??

Steve


----------



## beaner (Dec 10, 2007)

Steve yours was spot on, I've come up with this...


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Ooo very pretty O= -sidles-


----------

